# Feeding a prego Boer doe



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am getting a bred boer doe this next week and want to be sure I feed her right. She is due Febuary 8th Should I feed her 1/2 cup of grain morning and night and all the hay she wants? Is that enough grain?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats on getting a boer.... I bet you can't wait to get her home.... The thing that concerns me is ...she is quite far along.....and it is risky transporting them this late in pregnancy.....
How far are you taking her? :worried: 

Be careful on feeding her to much grain at this time.....
The last month of pregnancy.. feeding her a 1/2 cup of grain morning and night ...should be OK ...if she is use to it....if she hasn't had that type of grain or that amount ...do it gradually....so to not create scouring or stomach upset problems... :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ask what grain she is on and how much. Try to make the transport as smooth and stress free as possible.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I dont have to take her very far and I will try to make it as fast and smooth as possible I have read alot about how dangerous this is this late in the pregnancy. But I think we will be good. I will ask what they are feeding and how much and do it gradually. I just wasnt sure what an appropriate amount was if they maybe feeding to much or to little I could adjust it.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Roger, Just a suggestion, but once she gets settled in let her get out and get some browsing and grazing done. Allowing them to lay about late in their pregnancy can lead to birthing problems. Keep her active and provide good hay if she doesn't have a way to get some browse.


----------

